# BLACKOUT DUBZ!!!



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

Post pics of your black'd out VW/Audi!!! Show everyone that the badass, evil/dark look is better 











_Modified by Grifkylian at 12:09 AM 12-26-2008_


----------



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: BLACKOUT DUBZ!!! (Grifkylian)*

My Mk3 Jetta 








My Mk4 GTI










_Modified by Grifkylian at 12:04 AM 12-26-2008_


----------



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: BLACKOUT DUBZ!!! (Grifkylian)*




































_Modified by Grifkylian at 12:05 AM 12-26-2008_


----------



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

_Modified by Grifkylian at 12:09 AM 12-26-2008_


----------



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## motorbreath1800 (Jan 11, 2008)

Does a spraybomber count as a blackout?


----------



## will-editionone (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: BLACKOUT DUBZ!!! (Grifkylian)*

Grey and white is not blacked out, this is blacked out.
































bmw but w.e
























Muuurrrrda


----------



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: BLACKOUT DUBZ!!! (DeathLens)*

Damn I would sooo rock that flat black RS4


----------



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view



























_Modified by Grifkylian at 7:29 PM 12-26-2008_


----------



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

I kno this isn't an Audi/VW lol... but this also proves that Germany car's are the best blacked out ones


----------



## Das Bar 2k4 (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: BLACKOUT DUBZ!!! (Grifkylian)*

the windows on the m5 don't even reflect light what is that flat tint or some kind of vinyl wrap on the windows. whatever it is it's hot


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: BLACKOUT DUBZ!!! (Das Bar 2k4)*

Like every person in that parking lot is looking at the M5.


----------



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

Aha thats the BEST pic yet hehe


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: (Grifkylian)*


----------



## Horror Business (Mar 1, 2005)

^^Whats the name of those wheels?


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: (Horror Business)*

Borbet Design A2's
http://borbet.de/historie/desi...g=lgb


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (j. Kush)*

Not complete yet, but getting there slowly:








My coil pack(s) just went out. While i was waiting on the new parts to come i pulled the intake mani. A buddy here in KC did me a IOU favor and powder coated it for me for free!! New Samco Hose kit, Smoked Tails, Smoked E-Codes, BO turns, dummies and fogs are on the list. Tinted windows too.. I'll post an engine bay pic with this one after i get all the parts installed this week/end, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fuquar (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: (04RSR32)*


----------



## ReverendHorton (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: (fuquar)*









driving on my rattle canned winter wheels + all the snow I feel like my car is extra dark


----------

